# Everything you ever wanted to know about Shark fishing from the surf!



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

These are great links to some of the best shoreline shark fishing information I have ever read. It's quite a bit of info and it will keep you reading for a couple hours! 

Please check ALL local laws as this has been around for a while. 

Trust me - you'll like it! 



http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/orientation/

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/building-a-shark-fishing-crew/

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/rod-reel-tackle/

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/fishing-trip-planning/

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/setting-up/

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/shark-bait/

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/shark-fishing-leaders/

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/shark-bait-deployment/

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/catching-releasing-sharks/

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/fishing-hard/


Alabama SharkFishing - http://www.alabamasharkfishing.com/
Florida Shark Fishing - http://www.fl-sharkfishing.com/
Georgia Shark Fishing - http://www.georgiasharkfishing.com/
Louisiana Shark Fishing - http://www.louisianasharkfishing.com/
North Carolina Shark Fishing - http://www.northcarolinasharkfishing.com/
South Carolina Shark Fishing - http://www.southcarolinasharkfishing.com/
Texas Shark Fishing - http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/


Pete


----------



## mattiej (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Some great reading for the shark fisherman.


----------



## Steamer (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow this is some cool info, Thank you.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Steamer said:


> Wow this is some cool info, Thank you.


Good stuff in there fo sho. 

Would like to hear from the rest of you'se guys about your favorite tricks.


----------



## mattiej (Apr 29, 2004)

The quickest way to catch sharks...intend to target only game fish. Works every time, guaranteed!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

......Or forget your gaf! 

LOL!


----------



## mattiej (Apr 29, 2004)

And the number one way...

stumble into the surf after a night of drinking thinking you have the new world record bull red on.


----------



## cnerem (Dec 29, 2011)

I saw this last year. Even went to bass pro and bought stuff to make the rigs with and ended up not even getting to go


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

A good place to go local is the rebuilt OC pier. Start fishing at around an hour before dark. Use a bottle of menhaden oil - poke a small hole in it to let it drip a chum-slick.












I don't use a long steel leader anymore, it's true, a lot of sharks will escape - fine with me!!! I also use a barbless hook. 









*Use a metal file to remove the barb.*



No need here for a 12/0 Penn, just use a good old spinning reel with power-pro 50#+









*A big "shark-looking" setup will keep the D N R watching. You don't want a lot of attention when shark fishing - remember, you are targeting other fish.*



Change your bait every 20 minutes! Sharks hunt mostly by smell and forget the old "Jaws" notion that a shark won't be backed off from a hook. Hide the hook well! A shark can feel it - you can even wrap the hook in electrical tape.












Fish just outside the lights into the shadows. Don't gaff them - cut the line when they get close. That hook will fall out.

Think outside the box just a bit.


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Wait, you can't target sharks in MD? (I guess I was really under the wrong impression)


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Windrift00 said:


> Wait, you can't target sharks in MD? (I guess I was really under the wrong impression)


There's no law that I am aware of that prevents you from Shark Fishing in MD. Up until a couple years ago I regularly spent multiple nights on Assateague targeting sharks. Can't miss the fact that I'm shark fishing with Penn 9/0 Reels and a Yak to paddle the baits out. 

And what do you need a gaff for? I never have one when shark fishing.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Singletjeff said:


> There's no law that I am aware of that prevents you from Shark Fishing in MD. Up until a couple years ago I regularly spent multiple nights on Assateague targeting sharks. Can't miss the fact that I'm shark fishing with Penn 9/0 Reels and a Yak to paddle the baits out.
> 
> And what do you need a gaff for? I never have one when shark fishing.


Md is actually much better than the other states for shark fishing - still, a lot of folks all over are not very shark fishing-friendly. 

No, I did not mean not to "gaff" them - a meant to say do not beach them to remove the hook. Must have had a few. 




Again, this is just my preference.


----------

